# watered down, watering down



## andrei007

Salut,
Ce sugestii aţi avea pentru traducerea acestor termeni?
Contextele ar fi (din nişte articole de presă):
1) "...the EU comissioner forged ahead with *watered down* plans to liberalise EU services as opposed to the more radical attempt of his predecessors..."
2) "But the widely perceived *watering down* of the law has also threatened to trigger a backlash from other countries.."
Eu aş zice "planuri diluate" şi "înmuiere a legii", pentru a păstra metafora din engleză, dar îmi sună cam forţat. 
Aveţi alte idei?
Multumesc.


----------



## farscape

Înţelesul este diluat, cu conţinut/efect/concentraţie diminuat/redus/ă, dar nu este o metafora. Mai degrabă o expresie ”standard” - daca pui apă în vin (wiskey) se dilueaza  E un adjectiv sau verb, depinde de folosiinţă

Despre lege, as spune că legea a fost temperată sau i s-a redus eficacitatea, prevederile cheie au fost amendate semnificativ.

Later,


----------



## andrei007

Ştiu ca "water down" este folosit în sens propriu ca "diluare de lichide", dar în contextul acesta este o metafora pentru că este folosit în sens figurat, referindu-se nu la lichide/substanţe, ci la nişte legi. 
Eram curios dacă există o metaforă/asociere asemănătoare în limba română.
Oricum mulţumesc pentru sugestii.


----------



## farscape

În limba engleză (americană), ”water down” nu este o metaforă ci un verb ”to water down” sau un adjectiv, ca în exemplul tău, ”watered down law”.

Pentru detalii vezi Merriam - Webster online Dictionary

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/WATER DOWN


----------



## nishabda

1. ...cu planuri mai puţin îndrăzneţe...?


----------

